# Quadras as Hogwarts houses!



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

:shocked: WTF they fit! What is this madness!? Discuss!

had a wild idea, imagine socionics quadras as Hogwarts houses. 

*Alpha - Ravenclaw - ILE( mbti ENTP) - ESE (mbti ESFJ) - LII (mbti INTJ) - SEI (mbti ISFP)*









*Beta - Slytherin - SLE Voldemort himself (mbti ESTP) - IEI (mbti INFP) - LSI (mbti ISTJ) - EIE Emperor Palpatine (mbti ENFJ)*









*Gamma- Gryffindor - SEE (mbti ESFP) - LIE (mbti ENTJ) - ESI (mbti ISFJ) - ILI (mbti INTP)*









*Dealta - Hufflepuff - IEE (mbti ENFP) - LSE (mbti ESTJ) - EII (mbti INFJ) - SLI (mbti ISTP)*


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I always seem to come out as "Gryffinclaw" or "Ravendor" (ILE).


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Quadras as Hogwarts houses!


I'd swap Beta with Gryffindor and Gamma with Slytherin.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

LII is INTP (INTj in Socionics). ILI is INTJ (INTp in Socionics). Huffleclaw, represent!


----------



## Always Tired (May 5, 2020)

INTP (Socionics LII), I'm Ravenclaw, maybe with a side of Hufflepuff.


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

Judson Joist said:


> LII is INTP (INTj in Socionics). ILI is INTJ (INTp in Socionics). Huffleclaw, represent!


Hmm I do wonder if intuitive types can be directly translated, seems to be workable. Can't do it with sensor types tho, Se-Ti is very TJ.



narcissistic said:


> I'd swap Beta with Gryffindor and Gamma with Slytherin.


Idk, Gryffindor is kinda stereotypical SEE,  every willful hero type in fiction is pretty much SEE... example Naruto (stereotypical SEE) or Monkey D. Luffy from One Piece.

Betas make much better villains, such as Emperor Palpatine EIE or Negan SLE from The Walking Dead or Voldemort himself, who is SLE.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

shotgunfingers said:


> :shocked: WTF they fit! What is this madness!? Discuss!
> ​




Wait a minute:

Alpha = Hufflepuff (and somewhat Ravenclaw)

Beta = Gryffindor

Gamma = Slytherin (and somewhat Ravenclaw)

Delta = ??​


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

Felipe said:


> Wait a minute:
> 
> Alpha = Hufflepuff (and somewhat Ravenclaw)
> 
> ...


Hmm, what is it about Gamma that ppl associate with Slytherin & Beta with Gryffindor?


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

shotgunfingers said:


> Hmm, what is it about Gamma that ppl associate with Slytherin & Beta with Gryffindor?


Gamma = Ni, Se, Fi, Te => Slytherin (evil plan, status/strength, egocentric empathy, hard facts)

Beta = Ni, Se, Ti, Fe => Gryffindor (good plan, status/strength, democratic thinking, group empathy)


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

Felipe said:


> Gamma = Ni, Se, Fi, Te => Slytherin (evil plan, status/strength, egocentric empathy, hard facts)
> 
> Beta = Ni, Se, Ti, Fe => Gryffindor (good plan, status/strength, democratic thinking, group empathy)


Beta types are aristocratic types who prefer a clear hierarchical system even if arbitrary. SLE for example always strives to dominate and be on top of said clear hierarchical system. They aren't exactly democratic. Gammas on the other hand along with Alphas are, they don't look at people in terms of where they belong in any arbitrary group, but in terms of individual qualities.

*I quote SLE base function:* SLEs easily spot power dynamics within any given structure, hierarchy or relationship, and strive for a position where they are less subordinate to others. At the same time, SLEs are comfortable with hierarchies, and recognise that they are a part of everyday life. Their main objective lies in occupying a predominant place in any hierarchy, and because of their energetic and ambitious nature, SLEs can often seem intolerant towards and disrespectful of those of a lower social status. They will often see these people as weak or inferior in some way. Likewise, they see dependence as weakness, and so strive to minimise their dependence on others.

I know as a aristocratic delta type, I create abstract groups where I sort people into. I see other people in terms of group categories. "You are like x category of ppl I invented in my head based on shared patterns I observed in the real world".

I sort of share SLE's outlook as well (as bad as it may seem), a kind of frustration with the weak, but I keep it better under wraps and am more dignified about it I guess as I'm not ambitious or pushy like that.

EDIT: a good example is the concept of "mudbloods", for a Beta and Delta type something like that may have significance in how they see you as a person (either that or some other invented category) , whereas an Alpha or Gamma will look at how you are as a individual.

A good example of aristocratic Beta SLE is Tyler1, the lol streamer:


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

shotgunfingers said:


> Beta types are aristocratic types who prefer a clear hierarchical system even if arbitrary. SLE for example always strives to dominate and be on top of said clear hierarchical system. They aren't exactly democratic.


But they do it with bravery(Fe) for the group like gryffindor, unlike SEE and slytherin.



shotgunfingers said:


> They aren't exactly democratic.


I didn't say they were democratic in the socionics sense



shotgunfingers said:


> Gammas on the other hand along with Alphas are, they don't look at people in terms of where they belong in any arbitrary group, but in terms of individual qualities.


Gammas are nothing like Alphas, they are conflicting quadras. "they don't look at people in terms of where they belong in any arbitrary group, but in terms of individual qualities". That very much depends on the situation, I think they will do this more often in their own quadra rather than outside of it. Whereas Betas and Deltas will probably want you to do whatever they are doing.



shotgunfingers said:


> SLEs easily spot power dynamics within any given structure, hierarchy or relationship, and strive for a position where they are less subordinate to others. At the same time, SLEs are comfortable with hierarchies, and recognise that they are a part of everyday life. Their main objective lies in occupying a predominant place in any hierarchy


Yes, like gryffindor. But remember Beta quadra doesn't only comprise of SLEs



shotgunfingers said:


> Likewise, they see dependence as weakness, and so strive to minimise their dependence on others.


Yes, minimize their dependence on others, not others dependence on them.



shotgunfingers said:


> I know as a aristocratic delta type, I create abstract groups where I sort people into. I see other people in terms of group categories. "You are like x category of ppl I invented in my head based on shared patterns I observed in the real world".


Ok, I don't see how that relates to the subject though



shotgunfingers said:


> I sort of share SLE's outlook as well (as bad as it may seem), a kind of frustration with the weak


I think that's more a narcissistic trait rather than a typology trait. For instance you can have a healthy SLE who identify with strength and dominance in his personality but in an integrated manner, without having to belittle the weak.


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

Felipe said:


> But they do it with bravery(Fe) for the group like gryffindor, unlike SEE and slytherin.


Hmm, how is Fe "bravery" ? I don't understand.

EDIT: Is it like Neville's speech?



> Gammas are nothing like Alphas, they are conflicting quadras. "they don't look at people in terms of where they belong in any arbitrary group, but in terms of individual qualities". That very much depends on the situation, I think they will do this more often in their own quadra rather than outside of it. Whereas Betas and Deltas will probably want you to do whatever they are doing.


Hmm, its more like "I see you as x type of person", where x is a arbitrary category invented by the Delta type based on a observable pattern. At least that is how I do it. There is no need for ppl to behave or do anything the same way I do it tho.



> Yes, like gryffindor. But remember Beta quadra doesn't only comprise of SLEs


True, I think I have some bias against Beta types, its partly how I know I'm delta. Hard getting along with them.



> Yes, minimize their dependence on others, not others dependence on them.


Hmm I don't like it when others depend on me either, so for me it goes both ways. Ball and chain weighing me down or me depending on another person is always a problem. Prefer independence and autonomy as well as ppl who are like that. Wonder if this si a delta thing.



> Ok, I don't see how that relates to the subject though.


Mudbloods.



> I think that's more a narcissistic trait rather than a typology trait. For instance you can have a healthy SLE who identify with strength and dominance in his personality but in an integrated manner, without having to belittle the weak.


Or its just a objective observation, example frustration with teammates in a group project where you do all the work & they slack off or are downright incompetent & you have to pick up the slack, but in the end everyone gets the same grade. I think any SLE would just berate them, tell them they suck & never consider them his/her equals.. which would be a fair and objective assessment.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

shotgunfingers said:


> Hmm, how is Fe "bravery" ? I don't understand.
> 
> EDIT: Is it like Neville's speech?


I meant Fe-Se combo sort of like "this is sparta!" and sh*t. Kinda like Neville but Neville sort of lacks Se I guess



> I think any SLE would just berate them, tell them they suck & never consider them his/her equals.. which would be a fair and objective assessment.


I see, well consider this, beta is your conflicting quadra: you will get annoyed and sometimes even insulted by how they act but among peers of his quadra this may be considered normal behavior. I believe a well integrated SLE would've learned to cope with other quadras.


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

Felipe said:


> I meant Fe-Se combo sort of like "this is sparta!" and sh*t. Kinda like Neville but Neville sort of lacks Se I guess


He lacks apreciation for Fe. Longbottom is a typical MBTI ISFJ and socionics ESI (Fi-Se). The guy is sincere and highly values his relationships. I really like ESIs, they have a solid backbone and make valuable friends if one can apreciate it. He got sorted into Gryffindor for a good reason. When he stands up to Voldemort, embodies House Gryffindor's traits to a T, by being Brave, Determined, Daring.. he had in Voldemort's eyes the "Nerve" to defy him, while at the same time displaying true Chivalry: an honest moral backbone and loyalty to his valued friends. The man has HONOR and his actions are to be respected. Nobody is more Gryffindor than Neville Longbottom.

Hermione Granger same house, typical socionics LIE. If this doesen't sound like her idk what does:


> LIEs are constantly searching for and involving themselves in practical projects and other avenues of applying their knowledge, and are typically comfortable with asserting their knowledge, correcting factual inaccuracies of others, and generally offering information that can be applied to productive purposes. LIEs generally are highly pragmatic, assiduous, and proactive individuals. They often feel uncomfortable and restless if they are not able to pursue their own productive ventures and goals. They are often adopt highly active schedules and lifestyles, and may tend to find themselves busy most of the time.
> 
> LIEs are often concerned with matters of efficiency and optimization of their environment and may be inclined to offer suggestions as to its improvement. LIEs do not always seek leadership roles, but nor do they shun them; LIEs most commonly step up to the challenge of leading others if they feel that others are unqualified or that nonintervention would lead to a vastly inefficient state of affairs.
> 
> LIEs usually have a rather direct and formal style of interacting and communicating. They commonly have a tendency to speak quickly, and to the point. They tend to value clear and unambiguous communication and may place great attention on distributing factually accurate information to others, and often expecting the same degree of clarity in return.





> I see, well consider this, beta is your conflicting quadra: you will get annoyed and sometimes even insulted by how they act but among peers of his quadra this may be considered normal behavior. I believe a well integrated SLE would've learned to cope with other quadras.


SLE meeting an SLI is kindof like when a unstopable force meets an immovable object. One side tends to push hard, the other has no appreciation for it and is stubbornly defiant. If I'm actually SLI, then SLIs must be the most willfully stubborn and autonomous types in socionics. One of the only times I manifest actual Se agression is when I get pushed beyond what I consider reasonable limits. I'd probably die be4 I give into any kind of coertion. Its that non negotiable. The SLE can push as hard as he or she wants, its not going to get them far.

I think a good fictional example of SLI is Garalt of Rivia, the way he sees the world is very Si-Te-Fi-Ne. Calante Lioness of Cintra on the other hand is SLE.






Its funny considering Jennefer of Vengerberg is EIE, explains their relationship, the man truly cursed himself.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

shotgunfingers said:


> He lacks apreciation for Fe. Longbottom is a typical MBTI ISFJ and socionics ESI (Fi-Se). The guy is sincere and highly values his relationships. I really like ESIs, they have a solid backbone and make valuable friends if one can apreciate it. He got sorted into Gryffindor for a good reason. When he stands up to Voldemort, embodies House Gryffindor's traits to a T, by being Brave, Determined, Daring.. he had in Voldemort's eyes the "Nerve" to defy him, while at the same time displaying true Chivalry: an honest moral backbone and loyalty to his valued friends. The man has HONOR and his actions are to be respected. Nobody is more Gryffindor than Neville Longbottom.


I can see ESI in him when you put it this way.



> SLE meeting an SLI is kindof like when a unstopable force meets an immovable object. One side tends to push hard, the other has no appreciation for it and is stubbornly defiant.


I can relate to that.

See, I don't know maybe there is confusion in the way I see SLE and SEE. I have and idea of SEE being like Michael Douglas character in the movie Wall Street (in mbti people would probably say he's an ENTJ) and SLE being like Thor in MCU maybe. How do you see it?


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

Felipe said:


> I can relate to that.
> 
> See, I don't know maybe there is confusion in the way I see SLE and SEE. I have and idea of SEE being like Michael Douglas character in the movie Wall Street and SLE being like Thor in MCU maybe. How do you see it?


Hehe, Thor is SEE for sure.

Malkom Reynolds from Firefly is probably a good example of SEE






or Star Lord


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

I was trying to come up with an example of SLE thats not a vilain.. maybe I failed.

Donald Trump SLE lmao

ok ok... Khal Drogo






King Leonidas SLE






The Lioness of Cintra SLE






Ragnar Lothbrok & Ivar the Boneless SLE


----------

